

Just What Does it Take to Present at the NY Tech Meetup? - andrewbadera
http://www.centernetworks.com/meetup-ny-tech-friends

======
petercooper
I really love the way Allen's shining a light on the underbelly and back
corridors of the Web 2.0 world - especially on his Twitter -
<http://twitter.com/centernetworks>

That said, I'm starting to realize that networking and social connections are
what make the world go around. The world doesn't work on fairness or ideals.
People get into positions because they're friends with those in power or can
use their connections to "grease the wheels." Even organizations and events
that claim to be fully democratic rarely are.

Seth Godin's new "Tribes" schtick seems to say that people like to form
together into "tribes" that then support each other and the leader(s) of that
tribe. Whether that's a tribe of Seth Godin supporters, a tribe of NY tech
elites, or a tribe of higher-ups on this very site, it doesn't matter. People
are going to stick into tribes, people will brownnose, and people will use
their contacts and networks to get an advantage. Is it really worth exposing
if it's going to always happen?

~~~
underscore
I think there's value in documenting and discussing this sort of thing.

If it won't always happen (or will always happen but is one of those things
that earns a degree of passive (or active, depending on the example)
condemnation when it does) and people don't like it, the discussion might
bring about change. If it will always happen, or even if Tech NY doesn't
change, it might still help the reader better understand the context, be it
the NYC startup scene, their own tendencies and "tribes", or something else.

------
fleaflicker
I tried to present Fleaflicker 3 times at NY tech meetup and was never
selected. Some of the presenters that were picked instead were worthwhile,
others weren't.

------
jacobbijani
Instead of getting all upset about not being in the right circle of friends,
why not just work your way in? They seem like alright guys.

Also, even from an outside perspective (I don't live in NYC) it's really
obvious they are all friends. Just read their blogs.

